# jpg objekt mit jsp anzeigen



## uwerothfeld (20. Jul 2004)

hallo,

ich habe mal eine newbie frage:

ich habe mir über den umweg svg in einem servlet eine jpg datei erzeugt. diese ist im moment noch ein objekt, sprich ist nicht auf der platte gespeichert.
was muß ich machen damit ich das gute stück in einer jsp datei anzeigen kann. ich dachte da an eine <img> tag der statt auf eine datei auf ein objekt zugreift.

geht das? danke für eure hilfe.

mfg


----------



## meez (20. Jul 2004)

Geht nicht....
du musst im Img Tag einen Link auf das Servlet ausgeben, welches dann die Datei Requestet...Danach musst du die Datei einlesen, und aufs Netz rausschreiben...


----------



## Guest (20. Jul 2004)

Ich habe es mit einem <EMBED > tag gelöst. somit kann ich ein aus der DB Blob gelesenes Objekt "stream "
direkt ausgeben. Das geht auch mit einem IMG Tag ich habs nur nicht verwendet weil ich mit dem EMBED die Vorteile eines Plugins zur Bildbetrachtung hatte.
Mach es genau so wie unten beschrieben nur mit dem StreamObjekt.
Viel Spass


----------



## uwerothfeld (20. Jul 2004)

hallo,

könntest du mir so einen prinzipellen ablauf mal skizieren ? ich versteh gerade nicht was du meinst, aber es klinkt gut. schönen dank schon mal.



			
				meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du musst im Img Tag einen Link auf das Servlet ausgeben, welches dann die Datei Requestet...Danach musst du die Datei einlesen, und aufs Netz rausschreiben...


----------

